# hello



## roninron (Mar 8, 2007)

hello everyone, My name is Ron I am a yondan in Motobu ha Shito ryu and the Ga. Shibu for the International Seishinkai Karate Union.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Ron and welcome to Martial Talk, how long have you been studiing your Art


----------



## roninron (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you, I have been studing for about 24 years now I think it is hard to keep track sometimes you know.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 8, 2007)

roninron said:


> Thank you, I have been studing for about 24 years now I think it is hard to keep track sometimes you know.


 

I know exactly what you mean 40 here and man somedays it is like a blurr to me.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Drac (Mar 8, 2007)

Greetings Sir and Welcome to MT..I look forward to your posts....


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome aboard and happy posting.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello Ron, welcome to MT and happy posting!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## MJS (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the group.
What state or country do you live in?

AoG


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Ron.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Ron  :wavey:


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 9, 2007)

welcome Ron... happy posting :drinkbeer


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

Welocme to MT, Ron. Glad you're here.


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 9, 2007)

Welcome to martial talk!


----------

